# RIP Snuff....



## Nerys

with huge amounts of sorrow i have to announce the death of Snuff..

as many will know, Snuff was my albino female skunk, the first of the skunks i owned..

I found her dead a few weeks ago, as many of my friends will be aware of via facebook, but this is the first chance i have had to get on here and leave a memorial thread to my baby..

She was fine fit and healthy one night, ate dinner as normal, and shared the same food mix as the other 20 skunks i currently have. There was nothing in the dinner she had not had before, and none of the other skunks showed any signs of problems subsequently

She showed no signs of any illness, no trauma, bed was not messed up, had not been sick, or messed herself, face was calm and peaceful, not bitten her tongue.. (no signs of fitting, seizure for instance) 

she was just not there any more.. she was still warm to the touch, and not stiff.. i did spend a long time trying mouth to mouth.. although in my heart i knew it was too late, by this time it was 4am or so, so i tucked her into my chest and cuddled her till morning

She is on ice for the time being whilst i source a decent pm. it breaks my heart everytime i look at the freezer but there you go..

i was honoured to share her life, and priviledged to be able to share her with so many other people, she literally met thousands of people in her short life

Snuff, i miss you littleone, and always will... 

sleep well sweetheart, and see you in the next life..


----------



## ditta

rest in peace snuff, we are all missing your presense here, our thoughts are with you nerys:flrt:


----------



## Marinam2

I never reply to these but nerys you poor poor thing. Thats so unfair. I hope a PM can give you an answer.

Marina


----------



## BlueRoses

Nerys I am so so sorry to hear your sad news of Snuff 

I met one of your others, (Pro was it?) when you came to my house with snakes some time back. How old was Snuff? The pictures are adorable.


----------



## Philldan

I'm soo sorry Nerys!!

She was a beautiful girl who did wonders to promote the skunky world.... she'll be remembered by many!! :sad:


----------



## angela__k__84

Oh Nerys! My deepest sympathies. She clearly meant the world to you and was an absolutely beautiful girl.
There is not a lot that can be said at times like this. She will always be with you in your memories.
Best wishes.


----------



## Marcia

I'm so sorry for your loss 

Sleep well Snuff


----------



## carlycharlie

Sorry to hear the sad news Nerys.

RIP Snuff.


----------



## Emmaj

Rip Snuff 

(((hugs))) to you nerys 

I will never forget that phone call i got from you and we both sat and sobbed 

she will be missed by many people especially the people who were lucky enough to meet this wonderful girl and have a snuff snuggle 

Sweet Dreams Snuff :flrt::flrt:


----------



## marthaMoo

I'm so very sorry ((hugs))

She was indeed a very beautiful girl <3

Sweet dreams Snuff


----------



## wohic

Rest In Peace Snuff 
I know its already been said on facebook but I will reiterate...... 


so very sorry Nerys


----------



## kodakira

Hi Nerys

So sorry to hear this sad news.

Our best wishes to you

Neil & Debra


----------



## purpleskyes

Really sorry to hear about Snuff Nerys I hope you find out what happened to her. Did you keep any of the baby skunks she had at least they have a little bit of snuff in them 

xx


----------



## pixie_bex

This made me cry a lil :blush: Cant imagine how heartbroken you must be hun xxx

Sweetdreams Snuff xxxxxx


----------



## Fixx

Nerys, we have had our 'moments' but my heart goes out to you and you have my deepest condolences, I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## ami_j

RIP Snuff, she was the skunk that got me wanting one one day


----------



## taraliz

Oh Nerys I am so so sorry for your loss. I cant imagine what you are going through right now. She was stunning, absolutly stunning. I hope you find some comfort in your other babies. So sorry
Tara
xxxx


----------



## Moshpitviper

Really terrible news Nerys, you know where i am if you need a chat. sleep well snuffington skunkle the 1st.


----------



## Ratatouille

So sorry, she was beautiful.

RIP Snuff


----------



## Steve L

Oh nooo what a shame ..so sorry to here this hun 

R.I.P


----------



## SWMorelia

This is the first I heard of this Nerys.....
I'm so sorry and my heart goes out to you...
I feel really down after reading that....
RIP Snuff...
Take care hun............


----------



## Molly75

Aww Nerys so sorry to hear that RIP Snuff 
I remember when you first brought her to ERAC show few years back 
take care hun Paula x


----------



## Diamond Dragons

R.i.p


----------



## rachel132002

Hey N,

Long time no speak, tried to fbook you a few times but no response...

Gutted to hear about Snuff, have you managed to get PM done to find out what happened?

At least you know she had a great time and enabled so many of us who met her to have a great time with her too as i know you did too.

Sleep well Snuff

xxx


----------



## sami

I don't normally comment on these threads, but I have to say goodbye to poor little Snuff. She was an amazing skunk, we really loved her, like everyone that met her. 

Hugs for you Nerys. xxxxx


----------



## sophiepooh

i never go on these but i just read this and im in tears im so sorry for your loss :'(


----------



## brittone05

I have had no net for a while and am totally gutted that the first thing I have to read is this thread. Nerys Snuff was possibly the most famous skunk of all time! Your love and dedication to her shone through in her loving and relaxed ways and I will always be grateful to have
met, cuddled and loved her too. 

Sleep easy Snuff baby I hope the roast dinners are good over the bridge xxxx

Nerys I sincerly hope you find the answers you need to deal with this and hope you can did some comfort knowing that your friends all share your grief xxx


----------

